# Not so new goat owner 1 year on



## Tanya

My 10 year old has been given a 2 week old pygmie mountain goat to raise. We know nothing about goats. I raise chickens. What must we watch out for? Tanya


----------



## Goats Rock

First, what are you feeding it? Over feeding is a danger. Most goats do not have a shut off valve! They eat way too much and that could kill them. 

It should get fed every 4-6 hours round the clock. 4 hours during the day, then a bottle late at night and one first thing in the mornings, 6-7 hrs. (Max). 

Feed until her tummy is slightly rounded, but not sticking out. Sometimes, as they eat, they will stop, pee then finish. 

Regular whole cows milk from the store is better than most formulas and milk replaces. Put a pinch of Baking SODA in the first bottle of the day. 

If you are feeding a milk replacer, follow the mixing instructions exactly. Too much powder and they will get dehydrated quickly, too much water and they will starve. 

Do not ever give water in a bottle. It can kill them. 

IMPORTANT: if you decide to switch from replacer to milk, give 2 or 3 feedings of a goat Electralyte solution to clear out their systems before switching. Or, you can add a little milk to the already mixed formula and slowly switch over that way. Takes a few days to do this. Never switch foods on a goat quickly. Baby or adult. 

I hope this helps. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

:up:
All i have to add is, Good luck! You will definitley enjoy goats!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

A good goat book is always a must have
https://www.abebooks.com/Storeys-Gu...LQ-iFqrFoT4iUn3d11FrolRgQqI5TZ8caAi0iEALw_wcB


----------



## Tanya

Thank you so much. I really hope I can do this with my daughter. We are feeding formula. 4 tablespoons to 330 ml water. That is what the previous owner was feeding. She eats every 4 hours. Today was a cold and wet day so she was very quiet. Is that normal? We have put up a climbing play ground for her and she walks on a leash twice a day. Is that a good thing or should we stop. It is a full body harness. I dont believe in the neck leash. She has a teddy in her cage and two blankets. When must she start eating solid food and what must I then feed her? I am already loving having her. My daughter gets excersize too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Aww! She sounds like she is in good hands


----------



## Goats Rock

Is she peeing and pooping normally? How is her breathing? 2-4 weeks old is when coccidea can occur. (Parasite in their digestive system). Can you take her temperature? It should be between 101.5*F and 103.5* F. 

Vitamin B complex (an injectable available at any livestock supply store) is always good to give if an animal is "off". 1/2 cc (ml) injected under the skin. They pee out excess, so if you gave a tiny bit more, it won't hurt her.


----------



## toth boer goats

All really good advice and questions.


----------



## Tanya

She has emerald green feacal matter the size of tiny peas. Her urine is frequant and quit pungeant. I am worried about her getting cold. Her night time bed is a dog kennel made of bricks and a raised floor. Two blankets. Can I replace the blankets with a thick layer of straw? 
The vet has checked her heart and lungs. He gave the all clear.


----------



## Goats Rock

Straw is good. They burrow down into it and can stay warm, if it is dry. Wet straw is no good. 
Do you feed her milk warm (about 101*F)?


----------



## Tanya

Hi there. I do try make her milk warm. I treat her the same as I would a human baby. No baby likes cold milk. Its always the same temp as my skin. Cold milk is no good to me.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Maybe go a bit warmer on the milk 
A goats body temperature is a bit warmer that a humans


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## Tanya

I have to adk. Why does Destiny always butt my leg? Especially me and not my daughter who is her handler? She will put her head against my head too.


----------



## Goats Rock

Butting is an attention getter, usually they do that to the person that feeds them, but also to the alpha (you). They want more food, more petting, etc. Gently step away when she does it, so she doesn't think that is ok. Anything they do when they are little, if permitted to continue, will happen when full grown. It may be cute now, but later can be annoying and depending on the size, dangerous. 

Don't push on a goats head, that teaches head butting. If the baby jumps on your daughter, have her sharply say no and step away. Your daughter has to be an alpha also, not an equal! Just like training a dog. You love them, but you have to train them so you have a pleasant critter, not an obnoxious brat!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I was wondering if this was attention. I will certainly put an end to the butting.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> We have put up a climbing play ground for her and she walks on a leash twice a day. Is that a good thing or should we stop. It is a full body harness. I dont believe in the neck leash.


I noticed that no one answered this so I wanted to say that goats walking on a leash is a great thing for them to do. Starting at an early age is wonderful too because it teaches them that you can control them before they get any idea that maybe you can't. I wish my bucks had been leash trained before I got them. It's going to be a long road for them to figure it out now that they at two years old and a hundred pounds +. So keep up the walking it will save you a lot of trouble!

You sound like you and your daughter are doing a wonderful job, so keep it up! Oh, and welcome to our forum!


----------



## Tanya

Wow. I am so glad that both our instincts are good with regards baby Destiny.


----------



## Tanya

Wow. I am so glad that both our instincts are good with regards baby Destiny.


----------



## Tanya

Question. When itvrains my babyvstays in her house. Is that normal?


----------



## Tanya

Is it normal for my baby ro stay in her box when it rains?


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> Is it normal for my baby ro stay in her box when it rains?


yes. Goats hate to get wet. They think they might die lol!


----------



## Tanya

That explains allot


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So now my baby wants to sleep on my lap her breathing souds a tad bit wheazy. It has been raining here. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## toth boer goats

Get a temp right away, it sounds like possible pneumonia.
Normal temp range 101.5 to 103.5.

You say they are in a box?
Do they have room to walk around somewhere out of the rain?
If not, that is not good.

You do not want wind drafts on them.

There may be too much urine smell in their, if they are in there all of the time.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Her holding cage is 10 mtrs by 10 mtrs. Lots of space. There is plentyvdry area. However we have had an autumn wind which is chilly. I have now brought her into my house with heat. Her temp is 101. I will change the direction of her cage in the morning. I am not sure a vet wil be open toorrow. We are in lock down here.


----------



## Tanya

She spent the night in a crate next to my daughters bed. I have yet to hear her bleat.


----------



## toth boer goats

Is she doing OK?


----------



## Tanya

She is doing better. It is really cold and wet here right now. So the nights she is spending in the main house in her crate. During the day we keep her active in the enclosure so she stays dry. The vet was here this afternoon looking like a hazmat monster. Her lungs are clear.


----------



## Tanya

Question. Destiny sleeps in the crate at night due to the cold weather. Only night 2. Now she wont go into her snug, warm sleeping pen during the day. We cant keep her in the house during the day. What on earth have I created!


----------



## Angel A

Congratulations, 
I raise boers, and my experience says goats are tougher on fences then my chickens hahahaha

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Angel A

Tanya said:


> Question. Destiny sleeps in the crate at night due to the cold weather. Only night 2. Now she wont go into her snug, warm sleeping pen during the day. We cant keep her in the house during the day. What on earth have I created!


Heat lamp in a IBC tote. That's what we made the kids houses out of this year and they love them and so do we!!!


----------



## Angel A

Angel A said:


> View attachment 177705
> 
> Heat lamp in a IBC tote. That's what we made the kids houses out of this year and they love them and so do we!!!


My husband had to ad a piece of wood behind my arch opening because some of my does are small enough to get in there. Now it's a kid only zone hahahaha


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I will see if I can find uV lights. my house is already chicken proof. I think as Destiny gets older she will have a sleeping pen on my porch.


----------



## Angel A

Tanya said:


> Thank you. I will see if I can find uV lights. my house is already chicken proof. I think as Destiny gets older she will have a sleeping pen on my porch.


Is she your only goat?


----------



## Angel A

Only saying that because typically goats do better with a friend. We have always said if you have none and buy one, you must buy two. I wouldn’t sell or give a goat to anyone if they didn’t have other livestock or goats for it to buddy up with. They get depressed.


----------



## Tanya

She is on her own sadly. Her mom died just after she was born. She plays with my daughter allot and does not like being alone in her pen. We have sheep but they hurt her because they are unfriendly. We do have fellow deer and springbuck but they see her as a threat. The Duikers are night buck and the chickens are scared of her. Hence thevteddies in her pen and crate. Will she accept another goat now?


----------



## Tanya

playing outside while the weather is good


----------



## MellonFriend

She is so cute! Your daughter too! She would certainly accept another goat, they really do love buddies. You may see some butting at first, but since she's so young I can't imagine here hurting another goat. Just be sure to get her a friend that isn't much bigger than her, there can be some butting and sparing when first put together. Goats have a pecking order much like chickens.


----------



## Tanya

I will check it out. I asked her previous owner for her birth date. She was born Feb 29th. That makes her 5 weeks old. She calls my daughter to play with her. 
Thank you for the advice. I love chickens too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww cute.

Yes, get a buddy for her.


----------



## Angel A

Tanya said:


> She is on her own sadly. Her mom died just after she was born. She plays with my daughter allot and does not like being alone in her pen. We have sheep but they hurt her because they are unfriendly. We do have fellow deer and springbuck but they see her as a threat. The Duikers are night buck and the chickens are scared of her. Hence thevteddies in her pen and crate. Will she accept another goat now?


Oh yes, absolutely she would. I mean they love the interaction with people but we just do not compare to a goat companion. She would love to have another little goat like herself to play with and stay warm with. They'd be friends for life!!! I'd go for similar size and even still one will be the boss. Just like how us woman are the bosses at home hahahaha j/k or am i?


----------



## Tanya

Angel A right now I am the alpha and my daughter the second alpha. 
I will have to find a partner for her. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Question. I know goats are intellegent animals and learn quickly. Can my baby be trained? As she is already 5 weeks is it too late for her?


----------



## Angel A

That’s out of my range, I’ve never trained a goat. I would think it’s possible, but not sure I can give any good advice on that topic. Patience and repetition :dreams:


----------



## Tanya

i already have her jump when I tap her tyre. She jumps from one to the other.


----------



## Tanya

Question. When a goat gets depressed doesit dig itself a hole and just lie down? Destiny does that when Chevani (my daughter) has to complete school work. Is it normal?


----------



## Tanya

Another question. My baby is now chewing on my chicken food. Ground mealies. She is also grinding her teeth. Is it ok for her to nibble on the mealies? Is it normal for het to grind her teeth? Remember she is 5 weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno

She needs a friend. Unless your daughter can live with her 24/7, she is going to be lonely. Don't let her eat any chicken feed.


----------



## Tanya

My daughter spends all day with her except for 2 hours. I am looking for another baby for Destiny but can only get one when we are out of quarentine. Also is there any reason she cant eat chicken feed? I have put hay down for her which she nibles on. She also nibles on leaves and green grass. Is that ok?


----------



## toth boer goats

Chicken feed is toxic and can kill her.


----------



## Tanya

Oh crumbs. I did not know that. Ok. So what do Ibdo now? She injested it about 4 hours ago.


----------



## ksalvagno

If she isn't bloating or anything, you don't have to do anything. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Tanya

I just checked her. She is good. No bloat or runny poo. Actually a happy baby. She didnt get much in I dont think. Probably three or 4 curnels. Its crushed so i dont think she injested much. She is also still cutting top teeth. Her gums are swollen up there. She is chewing the bark off my one tree. So dont know if she was just rolling the feed around in her mouth.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Question. I know goats are intellegent animals and learn quickly. Can my baby be trained? As she is already 5 weeks is it too late for her?


Goats can be trained at any age! The younger the better, but any time is good too!


Tanya said:


> Question. When a goat gets depressed doesit dig itself a hole and just lie down? Destiny does that when Chevani (my daughter) has to complete school work. Is it normal?


 Sometimes goats just like to dig a little hole to sit in. Not sure why, just maybe it's cooler to sit in the dirt? It's nothing to worry about though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is OK. 

Get her a good 16% cattle or goat grain. Always start them out slowly, then increase as time goes by.

Some do dig a bed.
It does not mean depressed.
But if she stays alone without a goat buddy to long, she won't do well.
They need that competition. 

Goats are a herd animals.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you for the advice. Goat buddy is in the pipeline. Cant move livestock currently. Do I get another little girl? I dont really have the courage to have a little boy. I have heard they get a little difficult.


----------



## Tanya

Question. As I am no goat and cant get buddy for her yet. How do I teach her to start grazing? There are Dorpa sheep around her during the day. Will she follow their lead?


----------



## Tanya

Destiny and my fellow deer Bambi


----------



## toth boer goats

How adorable. 

Yes, get another girl around the same age.


Dorpers act different than goats.
But she may follow them. 

Or you can go out into the pasture and sit there in a chair and see if she will graze by you. 
Try to put some into her mouth.


----------



## Tanya

She climbs her wooden stump. We pick some blades roots n all. She loves the muddy roots. She chews on that and some leaves from the tree. The bark is also not left alone. 

The fellow deer loves her nibbling on his neck. He actually falls asleep.


----------



## Tanya

Question. What breed is my baby.? Sounds stupid but I know she is not registered and her previous owners were not breeders. Please can some one tell me.


----------



## toth boer goats

How sweet and she is super cute.

Not sure what breed, I am a boer breeder, so cannot help there.
Hopefully someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Tanya

I hope so too. The previous owner thought she was either a niger or an alpine. They never knew what mom and dad were.


----------



## ksalvagno

Coloring is more Pygmy. But when she is full grown will make a difference with breed.


----------



## Tanya

Ah. Ok. So if she is pygmi what must Inknow about her? Right now she is such a darling. Sleeping in her crate at my feet.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you look up the breed online, you can find out more info. I have never owned the Pygmy breed.


----------



## 21goaties

Tanya said:


> Destiny and my fellow deer Bambi


:inlove:


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. They are cute together. But the fellow deer dont like new babies much.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> I just checked her. She is good. No bloat or runny poo. Actually a happy baby. She didnt get much in I dont think. Probably three or 4 curnels. Its crushed so i dont think she injested much. She is also still cutting top teeth. Her gums are swollen up there. She is chewing the bark off my one tree. So dont know if she was just rolling the feed around in her mouth.


Are you talking about the top front teeth? Goats only have bottom front teeth.


----------



## Love goats

How fun! I just got two Pygmy goats too


----------



## Tanya

Hi madhouse. She has a very sharp row of bottom teeth yes. Her top gum seem very swollen and itchy. I dont know anything about goats so I thought she had top teeth too?


----------



## Tanya

Just wanted to show this is where Destiny is growing up.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Hi madhouse. She has a very sharp row of bottom teeth yes. Her top gum seem very swollen and itchy. I dont know anything about goats so I thought she had top teeth too?


No, just front bottom teeth.
Here's a link.
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


----------



## MadHouse

They nibble everything to explore. Like human kids touching everything.


----------



## Tanya

Question. Do you think my goat would wear a winter jacket? Like the ones you put on dogs?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Question. Do you think my goat would wear a winter jacket? Like the ones you put on dogs?


What is the temperature where you are?


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Just wanted to show this is where Destiny is growing up.


Oooo that looks beautiful! Lots of wide open space. Your little one should be happy there.


----------



## Tanya

Madhouse at the moment its between 16 degrees celcius and 25 degrees celcius. Our winters can go down to minus 6 degrees celcius. 
Mellonfriend. That is just my front yard. She loves climbing the stumpsa and rocks.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Question. Do you think my goat would wear a winter jacket? Like the ones you put on dogs?





Tanya said:


> Madhouse at the moment its between 16 degrees celcius and 25 degrees celcius. Our winters can go down to minus 6 degrees celcius.


Is it fall now in SA? So, not -6 C at night yet?
I think if you put a jacket on her, she won't be able to grow her own winter coat as well, and puff her fur out for warmth.


----------



## Tanya

Madhouse. It is going into fall now yes. Its wet now too which is unusual. Ok. So she will grow a winter coat. I wont put a jacket on her. When we start getting the heavy winter i will put in extra hay in her holding pen. I am going to start baracading it as well against winter. 
I dont want her to be uncomfortable and become ill. Is there anything I can give her to build body fat for winter? She is now going on 6 weeks.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> I am going to start baracading it as well against winter.
> I dont want her to be uncomfortable and become ill.


That's a good idea, but be sure to make sure it still has ventilation. A poorly ventilated barn will build up moisture and that's no good either. You want air movement, but not draftiness.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you for the advice. I think I am going to waterproof as well.


----------



## Goats Rock

When I was young, many years ago! We had a solitary goat. But, he was played with and around people and dogs all the time. I don't think he realized he didn't have another goat as his herd. I know goats are herd animals, but a solitary goat with other buddies and activities can live a good life. If another goat isn't really needed or wanted, she should do fine with you.


----------



## Tanya

Question. My daughter often carries Destiny around. I want to end this because Destiny is very uncomfortable with this. What can I tell my daughter to scare her off from this? I would rather her walk on the leash if she needs to be brought to the house for any reason. I also do not want Destiny to be hurt in any way.


----------



## Tanya

Question. My daughter often carries Destiny around. I want to end this because Destiny is very uncomfortable with this. What can I tell my daughter to scare her off from this? I would rather her walk on the leash if she needs to be brought to the house for any reason. I also do not want Destiny to be hurt in any way.


----------



## Goats Rock

You can tell her; carrying can hurt their insides, especially if they have eaten recently. They can rupture (Pop) the stomach by being carried. Never carry a baby goat on its back! Very important!!!!

If a goat get dropped, same thing, ruptured insides or broken legs. I had the same problem with a baby goat and my granddaughter. Also, I told her, goats have 4 legs for a reason! After she dropped the goat kid, ( and hurt the goat kids leg), I got kind of mean! Grandmonster was only permitted to pet the baby until leg healed.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I know Chevani loves Destiny but Ibdont wantveither of my girls hurt.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you so much. I told her. She is a bit pale now. I justvdont want both my girls to get hurt.


----------



## MellonFriend

Goats Rock said:


> You can tell her; carrying can hurt their insides, especially if they have eaten recently. They can rupture (Pop) the stomach by being carried. Never carry a baby goat on its back! Very important!!!!


 Wow I didn't know this! What would be the safest way to hold them if you have to?


----------



## toth boer goats

Good advice given.


----------



## Goats Rock

Carrying a goat kid; support the butt with one hand, the upper part with the other, it can have its back to you, sitting up, or carry it like it is laying down. (Sorry, I'm not good at explaining). The natural reaction is to carry a tiny one like a human baby or a kitten, on its back. That is not good for them.


----------



## Tanya

@goatsrock. Thank you. I just plainly made it clear that Destiny should be walked with her harness from pen to house and back because I dont want her hurt. 

Thank you for the support and advice


----------



## Tanya

Question needing urgent help. My fool of a husband washed Destiny's bottle in soapy water and did not rinse the bottle and teat in hot water. He then proceded to make milk for her. She has refused the bottle most of the day and now has a runny stool. She is at 102.3 temp wise. Our vets only open Monday and we dont have other places to get medication. What can I do to help her?


----------



## toth boer goats

How old is the kid now?

May of had soap left on it, which possibly caused the scours and upset tummy. 

Or from not being sterilized could of left bacteria in the bottle.


----------



## Tanya

Dedtiny is nowv6 weeks. I immediatly boiled everything. She did have a dinner bottle eventually. I also bought a new bottle but she refuses the new teat. I am very worried. I worry easily with little ones. I also bought some baking soda. Can I put a little in her breakfast bottle?


----------



## ksalvagno

You should put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle every day.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.

Sorry you are having issues.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I suppose you get allot of these questions from new goat moms. I feel awful because I dont have a natural ability to see what is wrong. But I am grateful for all the advice I get.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> I dont have a natural ability to see what is wrong.


 You seem to be doing great so far! You're just new. You will learn lots, and in time you will no exactly what to do when a problem arises. Who knows maybe you'll end up as one of the experts on here. I'd say keep up the good work!(thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## Goats Rock

No matter how long one has had goats, no one knows everything! As soon as you think you have a handle on goats, they will throw a curveball. I think it's their goal as a species, to drive humans crazy! 

Now, regarding the soapy bottle, you could give the baby a bottle of Electralytes to help flush out any soap. If her runny stools continue, a little people Pepto bismol (regular) would help coat her tummy.
Never give Immodium Diarrhea medicine to a goat. It stops their gut and can kill them. Kaopectate is a clay type medication and is ok for goats. Just not Immodium!!! ( if you have those meds)


----------



## Tanya

@goatsrock thank you for the advice. I boiled the bottle and teat and remade milk. She has accepted it again. I also banned hubby from touching, lookinh, smiling or walking past the bottle. onder:
@toth and Mellon. You guys are awesome too. Thank you for the vote of confidence. I appreciate it.


----------



## Goats Rock

Poor hubby!  At least yours attempted to help! :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Goats Rock said:


> No matter how long one has had goats, no one knows everything! As soon as you think you have a handle on goats, they will throw a curveball. I think it's their goal as a species, to drive humans crazy!
> 
> Now, regarding the soapy bottle, you could give the baby a bottle of Electralytes to help flush out any soap. If her runny stools continue, a little people Pepto bismol (regular) would help coat her tummy.
> Never give Immodium Diarrhea medicine to a goat. It stops their gut and can kill them. Kaopectate is a clay type medication and is ok for goats. Just not Immodium!!! ( if you have those meds)


 My goodness, very well said. (thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Hubby thinks baby goats should start eating grass like sheep. He just doesnt understand. Even my daughters bottles were often washed with the normal dishes. It drove me insane. He used to feed her cooked veggies from 6 weeks.


----------



## Tanya

Question. Tonight Destiny refuses to go into her sleeping quarters or even go sleep. How do I get her to relax.? Its like she is stressed by something. She isnt hungry. She had her bottle. She isnt bloated. She isnt in pain. She just wont go down. Help.


----------



## Goats Rock

She is getting old enough to start testing boundaries! As long as all is good, nothing scary is in her bed (mice?) any new changes? A clean toy? Anything? Then, if all is good, firmly put her in, lock the door and walk away. If she yells, ignore her. She is like a toddler, they all hate bedtime! 

Does she need a bedtime friend? Maybe a stuffed animal to cuddle up with?


----------



## Tanya

We eventually put a blanket over her dog house door. I checked her bedding. No extra friends in there. She has 3 stuffed toys in there and her original blanket and straw. She just wanted to play. She finally stopped crying at 10 last night. It drove me insane. But I didnt go back out to her till long after she stopped. She kicked her one stuffed animal out so I removed it.


----------



## Tanya

And night two of refusing to settle. So what now?


----------



## toth boer goats

What is the kids temp?


----------



## Tanya

101.2. Normal. I took out her bedding again. Nothing unwanted. Tried a small amount of milk. Not hungry. She wants to play now. I think she has been bored as it rained allot today. I told my daughter that she must play her tired tomorrow. 
mg: she has some alfa alfa and fresh water.


----------



## MellonFriend

I hate to say it, but a real goat buddy might be what she needs. I understand with the pandemic going on that might not be possible for the moment, but you might just have to get through it until you can get her a friend. Is she in a place that she can see your sheep? Maybe if she was a bit closer to them she might feel like she is part of their herd. It's just a thought. It might not work. Getting her tired before bedtime is a good idea. I'd say if you've tried everything, just ignore her and hope she gets over it. In the mean time maybe some ear plugs?


----------



## Tanya

No. The sheep are coraled on the west side away from the house. She can see the other two herds of Fellow deer and springbuk. 
I think you are right. A buddy is the only solution. She hankers after my daughter. If she wont go down tonight I will bring her in.


----------



## Tanya

We are going into 7 weeks old and looking healthy. Will she start feeding on grass over and above her bottles?
Also i dont actually know if she was ever vaccinated etc. Do I get it done now too?
The second picture is our female fellow deer. The matriarch so to say. They head butt each other regularly.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute. 

Yes, she should start eating grasses. 

I start kids on CD&T vaccine at 2 months old,then give the booster shot 21 to 28 days later.


----------



## Goats Rock

That's a beautiful deer!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. 
Toth I will start getting vets costs to get the vaccines. In SA we not really alloud to do our own injectables so if I can get the alternatives I will make sure she gets them.
Goatsrock they are super beautiful. Its taken time that they get used to Destiny but I think they like each other. I now must get the Emus to accept her. That could take a while.


----------



## Tanya

Question / thought. I discovered Destiny wants her bedding on her grooming table at night. Its off the ground. I found her sleeping in the hammok yesterday..... off the ground. Does this mean my little angel doe..... i say this tongue in cheek of course..... has been difficult because she dont like sleeping on tbe floor?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Question / thought. I discovered Destiny wants her bedding on her grooming table at night. Its off the ground. I found her sleeping in the hammok yesterday..... off the ground. Does this mean my little angel doe..... i say this tongue in cheek of course..... has been difficult because she dont like sleeping on tbe floor?


My goats tend to prefer sleeping on a platform if it's warm enough. When it's cold, they go down to the bedding. 
You could try a raised platform and put some straw on it.


----------



## Tanya

And at 7 weeks i still like taste of human. What are the rquirements for show? Out of interest sake


----------



## Tanya

Toth I will try that


----------



## Tanya

I will build her a hamoc of her own. She is so much happier up top.


----------



## Alicia Kuehn

Goats Rock said:


> Is she peeing and pooping normally? How is her breathing? 2-4 weeks old is when coccidea can occur. (Parasite in their digestive system). Can you take her temperature? It should be between 101.5*F and 103.5* F.
> 
> Vitamin B complex (an injectable available at any livestock supply store) is always good to give if an animal is "off". 1/2 cc (ml) injected under the skin. They pee out excess, so if you gave a tiny bit more, it won't hurt her.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable goat.


----------



## Goats Rock

She may be scared on the ground. Even our inside goats fight over who gets the high ground (hay and straw mounded up) at night. 
Must be a goat prey thing!


----------



## Tanya

Lol. It seems that way. She fights for the grooming table. She hates her crate.


----------



## Tanya

So. A hammok is in process. She is driving mt hubby crazy. Trying to eat the material. (doh)
But the best is. My neighbors son is here and they are playng cowboy and cops. Destiny thinks she is part of the game. Its wonderful watching her jump around on springy legs after them. Its beautiful. :run:


----------



## Tanya

Question. Is she ok? She has never done this before. 
And as promised. 1 goat hammok up.


----------



## toth boer goats

She may of been cold.

Is she OK now?

Here temp OK?


----------



## Tanya

Toth. Yes. I insulated the kennel inside with goat friendly blanketing. 

Question. Dedtiny is 7 weeks now and is still being bottle fed. Shouldnt she be grazing some by herself now? How do I get her to start doing this?


----------



## Tanya

Another question. Will it be bad if Destiny eats her hay in her play pen? And can I start putting some alfa alfa in her feeding trough? I keep fresh water for her as I saw her taking licks of water from my chicken water bowl. Also will it be wrong if the chickens sleep in her pen at night with her?


----------



## Goats Rock

It's good to feed until at least 3 months, longer if you can. You will have to teach her to graze and eat hay.! Pull grass up and act interested in it. Does she hang out with other animals? She may learn from them, too. 

Start her grass eating lessons when she is a little hungry. Not ravenous, all she will think about is her bottle, but kind of hungry. 

It's fine she eats the hay, if chickens are not pooping in it. Alfalfa is good too. She should have her own water bucket where chickens can't get into it.

I ship milk, so I cannot have chickens, cats or pigs near my goats. The milk inspector said chickens carry E. coli and salmonella. Cats have toxoplasmosis as do pigs. But, others may have different opinions about chickens and goats.


----------



## Tanya

Hi Goats rock. She does jang with the sheep a little. I do see her cut grass every odd occassion. We often sit with her and I pick some grass and play with it. She sniffs it and then picks it ip to chew. 
I will make sure she gets her milk as needed. And as soon as I can I will get her her little friend. 
Thank you


----------



## Angel A

Hi Tanya,
You’re doing good. She will catch on. If you leave some alfalfa or hay for her to nibble on I think when she’s hungry she’s going to start realizing that’s for her. If you offer it to her from your hand when you are out with her as well, that may help. You could try some shreds of carrots or maybe some small tid bits of apples and if you lay them on her hay she may be more inclined to eat some of it as she’s eating the food.
A goat buddy that is already weaned would be very helpful to you in teaching her these things.


----------



## Tanya

Hi Angel. 
Thank you. I will try these tricks. She seems to l9ve tge taste of steele. She loooovvveeesss to nibble my daughters bycicle spokes. Baffles me actually. 
I am really considering a friend for her that is possibly already 12 weeks old. 
This forum has been so informative. I have my list for my goat first aid box and three vets numbers on my phone. 
Hubby even got a notion to breed Destiny one day. I want to enter her into local competitions if she makes the standard. But those are all dreams. 
Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

She needs a goat buddy for competition, to help her learn.
One her age is best.

You want her away from the chickens, they are too messy and if poo gets on her hay, it contaminates it, and she will not eat it. 

Do not allow her to eat chicken feed, just so you know, it is very toxic to goats. 

Getting water from the chickens water is not good, get her away from the chickens and put her in another area with a goat buddy.

I personally do not like chickens around goats. Not healthy for them with their dander and poo.


----------



## Angel A

Oh yes the first aid box is a life saver. I have to, from time to time gather everything up and put it back in my box because it gets scattered everywhere LOL.
Always helps when your spouse is supportive! I started with a mini Nubian and a Nubian I bought from my niece.
We switched over to Boers for meat. My husband has always supported me and my animal adventures. We’ve added a herd of Aberdeen cattle and he also bought me a female German Shepherd and said he will buy me a male and build me a kennel and I can breed them if I want. 
Keep Dreaming Tanya....dreams do come true! 
I just bought the sweetest mini Nubian a week ago today. Can’t wait to have goats milk again.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you every one


----------



## Tanya

And today Destiny is 8 weeks old. Whoo hoo. Happy unbirthday. 
She is getting to be so beautiful. I love her little attitude. If she dont get no bottle she definately pouts. When she sees my little girl she jumps for joy. I am so looking forward to finding her a little friend to keep her company. 
Happy unbirthday my sweet little goat baby.


----------



## Tanya

Update on Destiny and a question. She be going on 10 weeks now and very healthy. So. She still loves to climb and dance but I can see the baby is slowly leaving her.
She now only feeds half bottles every 4 hours and is looking for grazing. Sleeps from 10 to 12 and again from 2 to 3.30. Is that normal? She is very active during waking time. She looooooovvvvvveeeessss leaves with the twigs attached is that normal too? 
She is finding grass to nibble on too. But still routinely demands a bottle at exact times. Are goats wired that way?


----------



## Tanya

Another question. I chopped up her hay and some leaves. I mixed in 5 ml (measured out) of chopped corn and 5ml (measured) of seeds (pumpkin, sesame and sunflowers) all chopped finely. I put into her feed bowl. I know she nibbles. Will this help her learn that she doesnt need to cry for a bottle but can nibble on some availabl


----------



## Aasiya

Hi. Nice to know Destiny is doing so well. yes, its normal for her to reduce her milk intake at this age. If she is active, has good appetite, normal feces and bright eyes, you generally have a healthy goat

giving her hay and leaves is a good idea, to start her weaning process. You can still give her an occasional bottle till she is about 3-4 months. Some grain and seed is good; but introduce it slowly to prevent bloat and enterotoxaemia(about total 1/4 cup at day with 2 tbsp increased every few days). its probably better to measure grain in lbs and cups rather than ml. You might get her tested for worms and deworm as per your vet's instruction. also, its a good idea to try getting her good quality goat loose minerals and balanced feed( also introduce these slowly)

Hope i helped some. I havent had goats very long either, but hopefully learnt the basics by now!


----------



## Tanya

Question. Why would Destiny be away at 10 pm at night?


----------



## Tanya

Awake. I mean awake.


----------



## Aasiya

i wouldnt know the reason; but i do believe its normal! My goat pen is close to my bedroom window, and often i take a peek at them at night, and find them awake chewing cud. she might also be hyperactive due to being young; my baby goats seem to jump around all night


----------



## Tanya

Ah ok. So its not unusual


----------



## Tanya

Question. Destiny loooooooooovvvvvvvveeeeeeessssss banana. Can she eat it? At the moment she only gets as a treat just before lunch time. She also loves sunflower seeds in their shells.
Another question on treats. Can I give her cucumber?


----------



## Aasiya

my goats love banana too! and its very helpful for hiding medication in and it also helps with diarrhea. i have also given them cucumber on occasion...as with any thing , too much isnt good. too much banana causes constipation...not sure about cucumber though. im sure she can safely have a few pieces as treats

many people use black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS) on goats...i havent used it myself. iv heard its great for them. i do sometimes give my goats a bit of shelled regular sunflower seeds..i think its safe in moderation


----------



## Tanya

Aasiya said:


> my goats love banana too! and its very helpful for hiding medication in and it also helps with diarrhea. i have also given them cucumber on occasion...as with any thing , too much isnt good. too much banana causes constipation...not sure about cucumber though. im sure she can safely have a few pieces as treats
> 
> many people use black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS) on goats...i havent used it myself. iv heard its great for them. i do sometimes give my goats a bit of shelled regular sunflower seeds..i think its safe in moderation


Thank you. Destiny thinks the banana is a sweet. . She just wants more. We will keep it to a minimum. She rejected apple. I found that strange.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow my goats love apples! Cucumber is just fine for her, but as Aasiya said too much of anything like that isn't good for them. Goats weren't really meant to digest a lot of fruit and veggies, but some here and there as treats is just fine. 

Sunflower seed in the shell are very good for goats. I give my does a tablespoon a day.


----------



## Aasiya

lol...and my buckling hates apples as well! the others like it fine though...goats are so weird sometimes


----------



## Tanya

Us grazing far from home.


----------



## Tanya

Question. Do goats eat tomatoes? Is it good for them? Can I use it as a treat?


----------



## Tanya

Is human a treat too?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes goats can eat tomatoes as a treat! The plants aren't good for them though.


----------



## Tanya

MellonFriend said:


> Yes goats can eat tomatoes as a treat! The plants aren't good for them though.


Thanks. I will give her of the fruit. She really l9ves bananas. So I am going to try apples again.


----------



## MadHouse

I found as they get older they are more open to different fruits. But since they are all individuals, not every goat likes the same treats.


----------



## Tanya

I will keep that in mind. We will go slow on giving too much. She likes sunflower seeds too. Not fond of tomatoes. I think too bitter for her. I am going to try cucumber next. She likes pumpkin seeds too.



MadHouse said:


> I found as they get older they are more open to different fruits. But since they are all individuals, not every goat likes the same treats.


----------



## MadHouse

About apples...
All of my goats like apples, but some don’t eat it if a human has taken a bite out of it first. Some of them don’t mind. All of them go absolutely crazy over crab apples. They top most other treats.


----------



## Tanya

I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, if another goat put their mouth on the apple piece, that is it, not touching it after that. 
Not taking ABC, LOL


----------



## MellonFriend

Pumpkin seeds have deworming properties. They are _very_ good for them. I always save seeds from any squash I get and feed them to the goats.


----------



## Tanya

I am so glad I am asking. Thank you for the input. I will definately be continuing with what I am doing. Except tomatoes.


----------



## Goats Rock

Mine hate tomatoes, but I put tobasco sauce on some wood to prevent chewing, they loved it. They almost ate the entire board! So no more hot sauce. (I painted the new board with poop and water! Great goat repellant! :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Its a little chilly here today. I definately wont put hot saice on anything. She just may chew through it. She is not fond of tomatpes so I have left those out of treats. Doe goats like peanut butter? Can I give her some with the peanut chunks in as a treat? Are goats allowed avocado?


----------



## Goats Rock

Mine like pnut butter, no idea about avocados. I know some like watermelon and pumpkin. (Seeds and the fruit).


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Its a little chilly here today. I definately wont put hot saice on anything. She just may chew through it. She is not fond of tomatpes so I have left those out of treats. Doe goats like peanut butter? Can I give her some with the peanut chunks in as a treat? Are goats allowed avocado?


Avocados always come up as a big No no!1


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Its a little chilly here today. I definately wont put hot saice on anything. She just may chew through it. She is not fond of tomatpes so I have left those out of treats. Doe goats like peanut butter? Can I give her some with the peanut chunks in as a treat? Are goats allowed avocado?


Cute picture! She is getting bigger!


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's a link to edible and non edible foods for goats, if you are interested. Please though keep asking questions if you feel you have them.
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute goatie.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I know avo is a killer in chickens. I did not realise goats could not eat it.


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> Cute picture! She is getting bigger!


She is. I have yet to weigh her but she is a good weight now


----------



## Tanya

toth boer goats said:


> Cute goatie.


Thanks. She weighs a bit too now


----------



## Tanya

MellonFriend said:


> Here's a link to edible and non edible foods for goats, if you are interested. Please though keep asking questions if you feel you have them.
> https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


Thank you for the link. Most of what I keep as human snacks, (90%) are Chevanis snacks, I can share with Destiny. I want to try use the snacks as training motivators. Do you think it would work? 
Also, thankfully she is actually eating her hay bale. She just doesnt like the idea of a food trough! Isnt that weird? As long as sand is not involved she really has no problem if I put her snack on the ground in front of her. Maybe I am lucky?


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Thank you for the link. Most of what I keep as human snacks, (90%) are Chevanis snacks, I can share with Destiny. I want to try use the snacks as training motivators. Do you think it would work?
> Also, thankfully she is actually eating her hay bale. She just doesnt like the idea of a food trough! Isnt that weird? As long as sand is not involved she really has no problem if I put her snack on the ground in front of her. Maybe I am lucky?


It would be better not to feed her from the ground so you are not inviting parasite issues. Most of mine don't eat off the ground, but if it is very yummy they will do it anyway.


----------



## Tanya

Today we discovered that apple is our friend. And now that the treat is finished I will go lie on your picnic table in protest. She has developed this really pitifull baby wail to show me how unhappy she is that the treat is finished.


----------



## Tanya

Question. I look at allot of the pictures here and have noticed Destiny has short ears compared to some of the goats here. Is that right?


----------



## Tanya

We discovered the weeping willow today. Its like she is sniffing oit those tiny leaves like a vaccuum cleaner. The sheep arent even that oicky.


----------



## Tanya

And we eat garlick, cucumber and carrots. I have all my treats lined up now.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So Destiny is 3 months old now. Because I had to go to hospital yesterday she was left home alone. When I got home last night, some one jad locked her in a cage with no access to water or food. From the way she reacted when we got home I could tell she jad also been roughed up.
Today she urinates in droplets. I have put allot of watering spots out for her. She is also less active. Her temp is normal.


----------



## Tanya

What do I do to help her wee?


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no! Poor girl!
@SalteyLove @toth boer goats @ksalvagno @happybleats


----------



## MellonFriend

She may be dehydrated. Do you have any electrolyte solution you could give her?


----------



## happybleats

I would make some cool water with acv and molasses and see if she will drink. Also b complex shot to support her system. Probiotics to help support her rumen and keep a close eye on her. It may take a bit to bounce back.


----------



## Tanya

☹ because I am still in isolation my eldest daughter phoned my sister. Destiny peed blood. They just came from the vet. She will be there for three days. The fools that did this to her ruptured her bladder. I have now taken it on that once I can leave my house in 6 days, I will be taking my anger and hurtvout on every one untill they tell me who the fool was that dropped Destiny yesterday and proceded to kick her and then lock her in that cage.
I cannot describe the anger I am feeling right now. I feel like licking their door handles and coughing on them.
My heart is so sore.


----------



## goatblessings

I'm so sorry you have people in the household that would consider doing this! Does she have a nice outdoor pen with shelter she can be in so they really don't have to handle the goat at all? Did you get her a friend?


----------



## Damfino

Oh no!! How could anyone do such a thing to a sweet little goat?? Are they doing surgery to repair the bladder? What's her prognosis? I'm guessing it doesn't look good. Poor baby.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! How awful. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Tanya

They will do the surgery for her tonight. The vet said that he doesnt give her a good chance but he also said ahe is a strong goat, healthy and the rupture wasnt as big as he thought. So we will see in the next 3 days. Her pen is about 5 metres from the house. So I dont know why they didnt just put her in there. People are such fools. I have my suspicion on who it is. I gave one of the workers notice for the end June. I have been in tears all day. It isnt making my situation any better I know. I am so angry and frustrated. Ugh. I just wish some hoomans just did not exist. Animals are so much easier.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor little one, hope things will be OK, good luck.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I just hope that everything goes in her favour. 


toth boer goats said:


> Poor little one, hope things will be OK, good luck.


----------



## 21goaties

Oh no, I am so sorry! 

Get better Destiny! (And you!)


----------



## Goats Rock

So sorry! You have been so good to her. She is sedated at the vet, so she will be in no pain. She knows you love her. Good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> ☹ because I am still in isolation my eldest daughter phoned my sister. Destiny peed blood. They just came from the vet. She will be there for three days. The fools that did this to her ruptured her bladder. I have now taken it on that once I can leave my house in 6 days, I will be taking my anger and hurtvout on every one untill they tell me who the fool was that dropped Destiny yesterday and proceded to kick her and then lock her in that cage.
> I cannot describe the anger I am feeling right now. I feel like licking their door handles and coughing on them.
> My heart is so sore.


Omg i am SO sorry!


----------



## MellonFriend

This is just awful! I feel your anger! As if you need this right now. Those stupid insensitive morons. I hope everything turns out okay for you.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am so sorry. I only learned about this. There are no words to express the shock and anger with anyone who could do such a thing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my. Im so sorry. Why is it when you are sick & down..other jerks do their best to hurt you more? Im praying for your adorable 3 month old Destiny to recover and spends her time with you. I pray for your recovery also. I wish their was something I could do for you. My heart breaks to think of how you must be hurting right now. Please take care of you, and keep us posted on Destiny. (pray)


----------



## happybleats

OMgoodness..how heartless!! Poor Destiny! ((Hugs)) for you both and prayers for quick recovery for you both as well.


----------



## Tanya

The vet called this morning. I love my vet. Destiny made it through the night. He told me that she was already head butting the pen door in her isolated lying position. When the vet tech wrnt in to check on her she actually tried to crawl out of her pen. . He says she has a strong spirit and a good shine to her eyes. 
She will be there till Monday because they must check that she can urinate. They rebuilt her little bladder. 
He said that tgey found heavy bruising on her spine and her chest. He also found a cracked rib bone.
So what did I do? I called a staff meeting and decided to give all my workers notice for end of June. I may be sick. But I will not allow any fool to do this to my rescues. I have a horse farmer who has extra part time workers. He will loan them to me on a casual basis. Oh and I warned my ex workers. I made it clear that I was outside this morning and kinda coughed all over their cars. 
Its cold here. It was cruel but really funny watching them all sanitize their cars in the cold.
Nikita also found one of my ewes missing this morning and my Emu eggs gone. So I am on a war path. I am gratefull I dont cuss, but today I am waging psychological warefare.


----------



## MellonFriend

You go girl! Cough on all their cars! Wage psychological and biological warfare. 

No seriously, that's great news about Destiny. I've been seriously worried for you, and it sounds like things might be starting to work out. Sending lots of virtual hugs your way! :hug: (console)


----------



## Damfino

I'm glad Destiny is doing well. I hope she has a spectacular recovery and never looks back.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you to every one. I am just too tired to fight. But. Destiny and my girls and me getting better is my focus. 
I just have to. I got to get to my animals and my girls.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Thank you to every one. I am just too tired to fight. But. Destiny and my girls and me getting better is my focus.
> I just have to. I got to get to my animals and my girls.


We're all here for you!
:bighug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please just get better. Its sounds as though Destiny is one tough girl..( like her mom). I thought it was humourous,you coughing on the cars. Who ever did this to Destiny needs more than covid 19. Sorry but I hate cruelty to animals. 
Take care of you & get your strength back.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## Aasiya

Oh no! I can't believe I am just reading this! Poor Destiny! Definitely praying for her speedy recovery....and I hope that jerk has what's coming to him/her


----------



## luvmyherd

Hoping for your and Destiny's continued recovery.


----------



## Angel A

Hang in there Tanya, sorry I just saw this. God knows who did it and maybe not today, but they will answer to him for it one day, I promise you!!! 
So glad the sweet Destiny made it through surgery. Praying for you and your sweet family!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Thought I would update. Destiny had a secondary infection. So the vet put her on stronger antbiotics. Didnt know you got those for animals. Any way. She fought through it. She pees well with her new bladder. She is coming home tomorrow. So she will be in the house till she gets good enough to go outsode. I tested negati e for the rona today. So I am going to be very active. We also have a lamb too. So Destiny will have a friend for her. Lamby is being bottle raised. The ewe just plain refused her. So my baby comes home tomorrow. My farm is devoid of employees now. Just me n my girls. My husband didn't make it. He passed on Saturday. So I now have to cremate him. No funeral allowed. Cant even spread the ashes. Any way. Life goes on and my girls and I will be bringinv Destiny home and begin again.


----------



## MadHouse

You are a very strong woman. You are going through h..ll and moving forward on a positive direction. You will get through this.
I have no words to express how sorry I am to hear about your husband. 
I am so extremely glad to hear that you tested negative for the virus. And I am doing a happy dance for Destiny! She not only made it and is recovering, but she is even getting a friend! 
:bighug:


----------



## Goats Rock

You certainly have been through a lot. I am so glad you are getting well and your sweet goat is on the mend, too. Prayers for your husband, may he rest in peace.


----------



## MellonFriend

It's times like these that I feel words are truly inadequate, but they are all we have so I'll use them anyway. I'm so sorry for your loss. I have never been through anything like that so I can't even imagine what you must be going through. It's good to hear that you're over the hump and that Destiny is doing better too. Stay strong and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Tanya

My Destiny survived. My kids survived. I can go outside again. I can talk with you wonderful people. I thank God I wake up every morning. I know my girls will miss their dad. I will too. To me, this is a sign. A lifting of a burden of sorts. My cross just got heavier.
Thank you guys. I will keep you updated on Destiny's goongs on. ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless you, and the positive attitude and strong determination to accept life for what it is. Im so grateful Destiny is coming home. The lamb should bring her.company. im sure your daughters are learning from you and your inner strength. Im sending my prayers and condolences in your current situation


----------



## luvmyherd

My heart actually skipped I beat when I read about your husband. Our most sincere condolences to all of you. 
I am so happy to hear that you and Destiny are doing to well. Please know that we will all be here for you in whatever capacity we have.


----------



## toth boer goats

My condolences.


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> Thought I would update. Destiny had a secondary infection. So the vet put her on stronger antbiotics. Didnt know you got those for animals. Any way. She fought through it. She pees well with her new bladder. She is coming home tomorrow. So she will be in the house till she gets good enough to go outsode. I tested negati e for the rona today. So I am going to be very active. We also have a lamb too. So Destiny will have a friend for her. Lamby is being bottle raised. The ewe just plain refused her. So my baby comes home tomorrow. My farm is devoid of employees now. Just me n my girls. My husband didn't make it. He passed on Saturday. So I now have to cremate him. No funeral allowed. Cant even spread the ashes. Any way. Life goes on and my girls and I will be bringinv Destiny home and begin again.


Oh no! I am so so sorry for your terrible loss!


----------



## Damfino

I'm just catching up, and my gosh you've been through the ringer! I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I know it sounds horrible to say, but I suppose this probably makes things a bit easier logistically than the divorce would have been. I'm glad to hear little Destiny pulled through and is doing well. I hope life calms down for you soon.


----------



## Tanya

Hi Damfino. Yeah. It sounds aweful me saying this, but at least my husband is not with that other woman. I am sad, I miss him. 
Destiny is home. she is still recovering.
Will post pictures when we both are photogenic.


----------



## luvmyherd

My niece went through something like that. She was planning to divorce her husband when he was killed in a car crash. Though she never wished him dead; it made her life much easier.


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> My niece went through something like that. She was planning to divorce her husband when he was killed in a car crash. Though she never wished him dead; it made her life much easier.


Yeah. It makes you realise how short life is. It also makes you realise that greener grass is never sweeter.


----------



## Goats Rock

Nope, they greener grass is not sweeter and that green grass still needs mowed! 

Try and remember the good times that you and your husband shared and try not to dwell on the negative. 

Are you feeling better?


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## Llaughingllama

OMG, you have been through a lot. I am sorry to hear you lost your husband, and I am glad Destiny is doing fine. COVID-19 is an evil virus. Here in Montana people are acting like it's no big deal. I dread the recurrence.


----------



## Aasiya

I'm so sorry for your loss ,Tanya. COVID-19 is a miserable disease...I got it too a while back, along with alot of my family members. Thankfully, we are on the way to recovery. I hope you,Chevani and Destiny come out of this hard time stronger and happier than before. Best of luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## Tanya

Wow Aasiya. Its not an illness I wish on any one. Thank God you are all well. Amen to that.


----------



## Tanya

Destiny is recovering well after surgery. She has a strange habit. She is chewing everything and anything that is steele. Any one know why?


----------



## toth boer goats

Might need loose salt and minerals.


----------



## Goats Rock

Maybe needs copper and zinc? Or, she was in a metal crate and had nothing to do but chew on the bars? (Just a silly thought). So glad she is better and able to do naughty things!


----------



## Tanya

I think her cage.

Ok. So I can get an 11 week old wether for Destiny. How long must Ibcoup them in the same enclosure before the head butting stops? Also, because of the other animals how long before he will be able to join Destiny outside the enclosur?


----------



## Tanya

I have a choice of the 11 week wether or a 3 week old wether.
I am not sure which one would be better.


----------



## MellonFriend

How old is Destiny? If I were you I would choose the one closer to her age.


----------



## Tanya

She will be 4 months on the 29th.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So Destiny will be introduced to her new friend tomorrow. Anything I must watch out for?


----------



## MadHouse

There will likely be some head butting as they work on their inevitable pecking order. Maybe watch that both are safe and can retreat if needed.


----------



## MellonFriend

And make sure they can both get to hay, water, and shelter if one decides all the resources are theirs. I.e. multiple hay racks, more than one place to get water etc. etc.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you for the advice. Will definately make sure there is multiple food and water points. At the moment he spends time in the crate at night. We have introduced them. Destiny ignores him still.







his name is Gizmo.


----------



## Goats Rock

Baby goats are kind of like toddlers. They play, but not with each other. Then suddenly, they will start interacting. 
He looks like a cute little guy. 
Is the little girl your daughter? She is a cutie, too!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I saw that. I think Chevani (my daughter) is the herd queen. . Both Destiny and Gizmo walk when she walks and runs when she runs. Destiny did head butt him once but nothing major. 
They are both in the play pen now. Destiny has her mug in the food bowl and gizmo is checking out the hay bale.


----------



## Aasiya

Both of them are so cute! And they look like siblings too!


----------



## MellonFriend

He is so cute! I'm so glad Destiny finally has a friend!


----------



## Goats Rock

They should get along fine, both are little. (How can someone hurt such cute, helpless little creatures?). So glad she is over her terrible ordeal. You have a tremendous vet! So many would have just said nothing could be done and put the poor thing down.


----------



## MadHouse

I am so glad Destiny is well and now has a goat friend!
You will have lots of entertainment with those two!


----------



## Damfino

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. My vet saved my hamster when a cat mauled him. His name was Billy. He fathered 3 babies. 
He doesnt give up on animals. She is a chubby piggy now. Stitches came out yesterday. On antibiotics for infection.
You guys helped so much.
Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am sure they will become pals. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Tanya

Destiny is so.much calmer now that Gizmo is with her too. Gizmo is teaching her how to play again.
They both love the sun and the fallen tree.


----------



## Goats Rock

That was a big tree!


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Destiny is so.much calmer now that Gizmo is with her too. Gizmo is teaching her how to play again.
> They both love the sun and the fallen tree.


So happy to hear and see!!


----------



## Tanya

I am happy they accept each other. That was a huge oak tree that fell over about 20 years ago. They both love it.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Ok. Next question. Destiny and Gizmo get on very well. Gizmo is 4 weeks old now. He gets three bottles a day. Today he didnt drink much. I do see him eating from the food bowl and he sipping from the water. Must I be worried?


----------



## Tanya

And here is the spoilt little guy. Cuddled on my couch with his own blanket.


----------



## toth boer goats

Did you get a temp?


----------



## Goats Rock

He is about the age that coccidea can rear its ugly head. (Internal parasite, but not a "worm"). Do you have access to coccidea medications? Cocci is everywhere, but baby goats don't have immunity yet, so it's important to treat for cocci and eventually, the body can usually keep the cocci load low. 

Sometimes they have loose, runny, brown, stinky poop. (But not always).


----------



## Tanya

I took a stool sample to the vet today. I will get the results on Friday. The temp was 102.5 quit normal. The breeder told me today that he was born 23 May. It makes his actual age 5 weeks. . Same age we got Destiny at. 
He was also eating some hay before I took him in to the house. His stool are perfect little balls all loose. He is urinating like normal.
Something tells me that he is mimicking Destiny and I soon wont need to bottle him any more. . Easy baby if you ask me.


----------



## Goats Rock

Babies should be on the bottle at least 2 months, longer if possible. Their rumens just are not developed enough to support the goat until older. I know bottle feeding is a complete pain. (I'm feeding a bunch now and it is a hassle!). But, try and keep feeding until you are confident they are eating and drinking enough to sustain them.


----------



## toth boer goats

3 months on bottle is best. 
But weaning at 2.5 month old earliest is 2nd best.


----------



## Tanya

Thanks guys. He gets his 3 bottles a day he really doesnt ned it any more. 
We had a milestone tonight though. He is out inDestiny's sleeping quarters all snugled up right next to her. I have left the heating lamp on. I dont want them to be uncomfortable. But he dove right in when we took them to bed. I am also making sure he eats before bedtime at night so that he doesnt wake up too hungry.
He has discovered apples are really tasty today. He kidnapped a peace out of Destiny's bowl. He also took a wack at drinking water which was not his faverite part of the day. I think he will do everything at his pace. 
He is really small for his age so I recon he wont get bigger than Destiny. But he sure shows her who is boss.
Question. Do wethers grow horns at all? And how long will cork last if I put them on Destiny's horn tips? Hers are very sharp at the points. I dont want her jabbing any one without having them removed.
Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## Goats Rock

You can cut the tips off the horns, there isn't blood flow at the very tip. Or file them flatter. Cork may be knocked off or eaten! I would guess it depends on the goat and her buddy! Some people put tennis balls on the horns or pool noodle pieces held on with duct tape. (Pool noodles are a soft styrofoam they use in pools as floatations toys, for anyone not familiar with them).


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I like the tennis ball idea. I could get coloured ones for different weeks. There isnt a squeek or hollor from their pen yet. So I hope they are really bonding now. 
I just want to say thank you for every one listening and answering my stupid questions. I have learnt allot here.


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Thank you. I like the tennis ball idea. I could get coloured ones for different weeks. There isnt a squeek or hollor from their pen yet. So I hope they are really bonding now.
> I just want to say thank you for every one listening and answering my stupid questions. I have learnt allot here.


Your questions are good! Learning requires asking!
Maybe Gizmo is polled or was disbudded by the breeder. At at his age the horns should already be there.
Glad they are bonding so quickly! :goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats

Good advice given.


----------



## Damfino

Tennis balls don't stay put unless you tape them on. It's really more hassle than it's worth to try to keep covers in place around the farm. My big boys get horn covers when we're out in public, but they're not able to rub them on things like they can at home. 

I will occasionally nip the ends and file down the super sharp horns on our kids if they need it. Once they get older, most horns tend to blunt themselves to a large degree. In the meantime, wear eye protection. I'm always extra careful of my face and eyes from about 2-6 months because that's when the horns stick straight up and are extra sharp. Also, kids that age tend to not be very aware of their own horns and are more prone to causing accidents. Someone on here once compared them to little boys waving sticks. They may not mean to whack someone, but it's bound to happen if you're not careful around them at that age.


----------



## Tanya

Thank you. I will try filing her horns. Gizmo only has little bumps where his horns should be.


----------



## CaramelKittey

I am so sorry to hear about everything that has happened to you. You must be tough to be able to get through everything so well, and still come out smiling. 

I was looking through the pictures of Gizmo, and he really appears to be polled. He should have his horns by now if he wasn't, and polled goats may still have little nubs on their heads. Most breeders I see disbud their kids if they aren't polled, but that would mean Gizmo would still have burn marks on his skull which he does not appear to have. You can generally tell if a goat is polled by the way the fur on the top of their head grows. Here is a link to an article on how to tell if they are polled.
https://www.betterhensandgardens.co...finger (this is the second confirming test). 
I was trying to upload a picture of one of my polled boys but it wouldn't let me. 

Gizmo and Destiny sure are cute together! I'm glad she has a friend now.


----------



## Tanya

Hi Caramel. I also think he is polled. We dont disbud here in SA. The SPCA see it as animal cruelty. The same way we dont lob dog tails or trim puppy ears. The two of them are good together. If I seperate the two even for 10 minutes they holler. They are so playful together.
Right now I keep them in a holding pen because of the cold but they do get sun time on warmer days. I actually lock them up at night on my porch because of what happened to Destiny. And this past Saturday she actually headbutted some kids that were visiting an employee for a birthday party. I was told to lock my goats up. As the lady is an employee and still on probation, I gave her notice. If you dont speak animal behaviour, you dont belong at a rescue facility. Destiny cannot stand anything male and I dont blame her. And it dont matter what size they come in.
Gizmo is becoming more of a goat daily. He has picked up the habbit of chasing my only chicken. But its more like he tries to bounce around her than hurt her. They are both such beautiful critters. I am taking in a lone donkey next week. His partner was hit by a truck. He is about 10 years old. 
Oh and we discovered Destiny looovvvveeesss riding on the back of my sheep. She crowd hops them. Its hilarious to watch her.


----------



## CaramelKittey

That’s adorable! I’m glad to hear they are well. 

And I agree with you that Gizmo is probably polled.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So here is my next question/ comment. Destiny and Gizmo both discovered my cacti grove. And lo and behold Destiny decimated a young bush this evening. Gizmo chomped down too. I checked them both. No thorns any where to be found. I did check and found that they are known to loooovvvveeee cacti and are known to eat this as a source of moisture. So, will I find sick goats tomorrow?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Tanya said:


> Ok. So here is my next question/ comment. Destiny and Gizmo both discovered my cacti grove. And lo and behold Destiny decimated a young bush this evening. Gizmo chomped down too. I checked them both. No thorns any where to be found. I did check and found that they are known to loooovvvveeee cacti and are known to eat this as a source of moisture. So, will I find sick goats tomorrow?


I'm not sure - give probios!!


----------



## Goats Rock

I don't know much about cacti, but I would think it wouldn't hurt them. (Except the pokey parts), I know our cattle in Florida eat the native cactus plants when the plants are still young and tender. Whether all cacti are the same or maybe some are more toxic, I have no idea. (Not any in the rainy North Coast of Ohio. )


----------



## Tanya

So here is the joke. My goats loooooovvvveeee cacti. And when I visit other farms with goats, the cacti bushes is where you find them. 
Ok. I have a question. 
Destiny and Gizmo love the sun. So do I. There is allot of shade too. But when they get hot they just dont go to the shade. I must pen them for this. Why?


----------



## MadHouse

How hot does it get? (Just curious)
I noticed for mine, the kids seem to have more tolerance for heat than the adults. Evetually if it’s very hot, even the kids move to the shade.


----------



## Tanya

PHOTO BOMB MOM


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> How hot does it get? (Just curious)
> I noticed for mine, the kids seem to have more tolerance for heat than the adults. Evetually if it's very hot, even the kids move to the shade.


It is winter here. So we don't get hot summer days. it gets to maybe 20 degrees Celsius. They only move if Chevani or I actually move them


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> It is winter here. So we don't get hot summer days. it gets to maybe 20 degrees Celsius. They only move if Chevani or I actually move them


Then they are not too hot. Just soaking it up.


----------



## Tanya

I hope so. I would hate to have my babies uncomfortable. Gizmo will be 2 months tomorrow and Destiny will be 5 months on the 29th. Time really flies


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Tanya said:


> I hope so. I would hate to have my babies uncomfortable. Gizmo will be 2 months tomorrow and Destiny will be 5 months on the 29th. Time really flies


It is perfectly normal for them to be soaking up the sun in winter. They need the vitamin D. If they were hot, they would seek out shade. Goats are very picky about weather and make it clear when the conditions are displeasing.:haha:


----------



## Tanya

Destiny takes herself yo the holding pen if she is sulking about something. Its quit funny. Gizmo is such a relaxed little guy. He has the cutest half closef eye look it makes u want to eat him up.
Thank you. I think Destiny becomes very vocal when she is unhappy.


----------



## Tanya

Look ma. I am on the picnic table


----------



## Tanya

2 months old today


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww sweet baby! Mine turns 6 weeks today also. She decided that she loves to nibble at the ends of my hair. Which is frustrating. But she is still
My cutie pie!


----------



## Tanya

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 185673
> 
> 
> Aww sweet baby! Mine turns 6 weeks today also. She decided that she loves to nibble at the ends of my hair. Which is frustrating. But she is still
> My cutie pie!


I get haircuts from Destiny too. I love it. Your baby is adorable. I love the red colour. Destiny is better bonded to my daughter but she just loves grooming me. She groomes Gizmo too. He stops her when she nibbles his ear.


----------



## MellonFriend

Adorable babies! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey

They are so sweet!


----------



## Tanya

Today Destiny is 1 years old. Wow. I feel like an old goat momma now. She has become so much part of our family.... i really enjoy her and I always encourage people I meet to maybe look at adopting goats.... thank you to every one on goats spot for helping me understand my goats... i cant wait to celebrate Gizmos birthday in May too....


----------



## Goats Rock

Happy Birthday Destiny! :hbd::birthday1::cake:
May you have a wonderful goatie goat day!


----------



## MadHouse

Happy Birthday!!!! May there be yummy treats and lots of scratches and dancing!


----------



## Boers4ever

Yay! Happy birthday Destiny!!!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Happy birthday Destiny!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

:cake: Happy Birthday Destiny! Give her lots of birthday scratches from us.


----------



## Tanya

Aw thanks guys. Vani is still sitting with her... lots of love and scratches there.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy birthday Destiny.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Aww! Happy Birthday Destiny! :cake: 
You have a great goat mom and a family here at The Goat Spot who love you very much!arty:


----------



## 21goaties

Happy Birthday Destiny!







You are a very lucky goatie.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay Destiny! We all love you and are so glad you are in.our lives! Happy happy birthday!:lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::hbdwoot)(woot)(woot)


----------



## Aasiya

Congrats Destiny!..hope you have a long long life ahead full of love and happiness:hbd::goatkiss:


----------

